# Blackjack Oak?



## pinkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

Anybody heard of it? The guy who is selling me a smoker in Florida said he is going to give me a bunch  of it. Will this be similar to White Oak?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 30, 2009)

It is in the red oak family and is a very good smoking wood


----------



## flash (May 9, 2009)

Actually one of the best oaks for smoking. I use turkey oak also.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 10, 2009)

Take it and be glad to get it! Great smoking wood ..... enjoy.


----------

